# Ultrasonic flowmeter grease reccomendations



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

We have quite a few GE/Panametrics 868 and 878 flowmeters and although they are indoors it looks like it might be time to put in new grease between the transducer and pipe. a GE tech made a reccomendation for a product from the Grainger catalog but its not listed any more, however I did find these:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...ch&Ntt=3pck1&N=0&GlobalSearch=true&sst=subset

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DW...cm_sp=IO-_-IDP-_-RR_VTV70300505&cm_vc=IDPRRZ1

and this silicone free product:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...ch&Ntt=3pck2&N=0&GlobalSearch=true&sst=subset

do any of y'all use any of these for ultrasonic coupling? Are there any other products available to use?
Thanks!


----------

